# Adcc 2011



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

The ADCC Jui Jitsu Championships is this weekend, main contendors listed below:

-65kg: Rafael Mendes, Rubens Charles & Rani Yahya
-76kg: 
Marcello Garcia, Claudio Calasans, Kron Gracie & Leo Viera. (Vagner Rocha also in it)
-87kg: Pablo Povetich, Andre Galvao, Sergio Moraes & Romulo Barral. (Rousimar Palhares, Paulo Filho & Gunnar Nelson also in it)
-98kg: Alexandre Ribeiro & Rodolfo Vieira. (Dean Lister also in it)
+99kg: Fabricio Werdum, Gabriel Vella, Vinny Magalhaes, Gerardi Rinaldi & Lucio Rodrigues. (Jeff Monson also in it)
Superfights: Braulio Estima v Jacare Souza, Renzo Gracie v Mario Sperry


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Couple of good tournaments.

In the -98kg tournament, i nearly shit myself when i read Alexandre Ribeiro, Roger Gracie, Rodolfo Vieira & Robert Drysdale were in it - they would make the most amazing semi-finals ever, but Drysdale & Gracie have since pulled out :'( Riberio v Vieira should still be awesome though.

Also the -87 division look great - 2009 ADCC champ Povetich, 2009 ADCC runner up Galvao, this years world champ Moraes, and 2009 world champ Barral. Not to mention MMA fighters Palhares, Filho & Nelson.

And of course the superfight - Estima the 2009 Absolute champ against 5 time world champ Jacare Souza which should be great.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Still not happy Royler ducked Bravo.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Are you really shocked? Gracie's don't take risks they refuse to allow risking there legacy.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Are you really shocked? Gracie's don't take risks they refuse to allow risking there legacy.


I didn't say I was shocked, just pissed haha. Eddie would have dismantled him. Beat him in an extremely close match when he was a brown belt with no real experience or system. 

Not that I think that would have quieted any of Eddie's critics it just would be nice for people not to be able to say it was a fluke anymore.


----------



## Sovereign (Sep 2, 2011)

If anyone wants to watch, its gonna be streamming on budovideos.com.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Semi-Finalists, and who they beat to get there...


*+99KG*
Fabricio Werdum (Monson [sub], Trans [sub])
Vinny Magalhaes (Junior [sub], Costello [dec])
Cyborg Abreu (Texeira [pts], Hideki [sub])
Janne Pietilainen (Rinaldi [pts], Artilhiero [sub])

Werdum v Abreu
Magalhaes v Pietilainen

*-98KG*
Xande Riberio (Lagarto [sub], Peltola [sub])]
Rodolfo Vieira (Peinado [pts], Baize [sub])
Joao Assis (Neto [sub], Poupolo [sub])
Dean Lister (Brasco [sub], Ferrari [pts])

Riberio v Assis
Vieira v Lister

*-87KG*
Pablo Popvitch (Moraes [pts], Tyszka [pts])
Andre Galvao (Nelson [pts], Ortega [pts])
Rousimar Palhares (Avellan [sub], Schon [sub])
Rafael Lovato (Griffin [sub], Kwang [sub])

Popovitch v Galvao
Palhares v Lovato

*-76KG* 
Marcelo Garcia (Estima [sub], Heart [sub])
Claudio Calasans (Mendes [pts], Strauss [sub])
Kron Gracie (Santana [pts], Manly [sub])
Leo Viera (Torres [pts], Coco [pts])

Garcia v Gracie
Calasans v Viera

*-65KG* 
Rafael Mendes (Rader [sub], Frazzato [pts])
Rubens Cobrinha Charles (Yoshida [pts], Marinakis [sub])
Jeff Glover (Ramos [sub], Barlow [pts])
Robson Moura (Hall [pts], Forsel [pts])

Mendes v Moura
Cobrinha v Glover


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Some great fights set up for tomorrow - my favourites are Werdum-Abreu, Riberio v Assis, Popovitch-Galvao and Garcia-Gracie.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Awesome to see Rosi Sexton (UK) in the Women's division. Hope she does well.

Interested in the Superfights for sure  and look forward to seeing Palhares.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Estima beat Souza in the first superfight, it was pretty dull though. Souza was on top defending for the most part, then Estima got a disputed 3pts to take it 3-0 on points. Massive anti-climax though.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Rosi Sexton lost on points


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

*Round 1*

*Womens Under 60kgs*
Hashii Takayo def Rosi Sexton by Points
Michelle Nicolin def Yasmine Wilson by submisison.
Kyra Gracie def Sara Svensson by armlock
Luanna Alzuguir def Cat Zingano by Kneebar

*Womens Over 60kgs*
Gabi Garcia def Davi Ahuja by top Americana from half-guard.
Penny Thomas def Talita Nogueira by single arm Rear Naked Choke
Hannette Stack def Fiona Muxlowby Rear Naked Choke.
Ida Hansson vs Katrina Weilbacher

*Men's Under 99KGs*
Xande Ribiero def Peltola via armbar
Lucio Largarto def Shinzo Ansai by points.
Brago Nedto def Praporshchikov by triangle choke.
Joao Assis def James Poupolo by Heelhook.
Rodolfo Viera def Joseph Lee Baize by armbar from mount.
Antonio Peinado def Kamil Uminske by armlock.
Pablo Popovich def Tyszka on points
Lovato Jr def Kwang by Rear Naked Choke
Dean Lister def Ferrari by points
Rousimar Palhares def Dan Schon by Heelhook.
Kyle Griffin def Romulo Barral by points
Marcelo Garcia def Davis Heart by Marcelotine.
Andre Galvao def Don Ortega by points.
Victor Estima def Sashiro Nakakura by Rear Naked Choke.
Gunnar Nelson def Marko Helen by Points.
Murillo Santana def Jorge Britto by armlock
Kron Gracie def Jason Manly by Jumping Guillotine.
Claudio Calasans def Daniel Strauss by Kneebar.
Augusto Mendes def Vagner Rocha by footlock.
Leo Viera def Enricco Coco by points
JT Torres def Clark Gracie by points
Rada Mendes def Bruno Frazzato by points
Robson Moura def Greger Forsel by Points.
Rubens Cobrinha def David Marinakis by triangle.
Ryan Hall def Tetsu Hadairo by points.
Barett Yoshida def Nicolas Renier by Rear Naked Choke.
Jeff Glover def Tom Barlow by Points.

*Over 99KGs*
Fabricio Werdum def Alexander Trans by Kimura
Cyborg Abreu def Sikene Hideki def by armlock
Glover Teixara def Jerrod Bunch by Guillotine choke
Pietilainen def Rodrigo Artilhiero by arm triangle
Jose Junior def Bruno Bastos
Jeff Monson def Mateusz Juskowiak by points


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

*Round 2 Quarter Finals*

*Men's Under 99KGs*
Xande Ribeiro def Lucio Lagarto by Rear Naked Choke
Joao Assis def Braga Neto by Footlock (toehold)
Dean Lister def James Brasco by inside heelhook
Rousimar Palhares def David Avellan by heelhook *... then kneebar.
*Rafael Lovato def Kyle Griffin by triangle
Pablo Popvitch def Sergio Moraes ny points
Andre Galvao def Gunnar Nelson by Points
Marcelo Garcia def Victor Estima by Marcelotine (in 30 seconds)
Kron Gracie def Murilo Santana by points
Claudio Calasans drf Augusto Mendes by points
Rafa Mendes def Justin Rader by Rear Naked Choke.
Rubens Cobrinha def Barret Yoshida by points
Leo Viera def JT Torres on points.
Robson Moura def Ryan Hall by points
Jeff Glover def Marko Ramos by Brabo Choke (D'arce Choke).

*Men's Over 99KGs*
Fabricio Werdum def Jeff Monson by armbar
Cyborg Abreu def Glover Texeira by Points.
Vinny Magalhaes def Jose Junior Inside Heelhook
Janne-Pekka Pietilainen def Gerardi Rinaldi


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

From Bloody Elbow-



> Palhares vs David Avellan. Palhares with a big takedown, then a heelhook for a win. Palhares goes to hug Avellan and it's treated like he's attacking Avellan. Palhares trying to explain. Apparently the match is being restarted because the submission was out of bounds. More bonkers stuff with Palhares. he must be the Simple Jack of Submission Grappling. Try to restart from heelhook position. Avellan tries to spin out and Palhares kneebars the shit out of him. Could be an injury. Palhares wins ... again, in the same match.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Few suprises in the finals. Mainly in the -99KG bracket, with Dean Lister submitting Rodolfo Vieira and Joao Assis submitting Xande Riberio! 3 MMA fighters winning too which is good! 

Champions:
Absolute: *Andre Galvao* [beat Popovitch by sub]
+99kg: *Vinny Magalhaes* [beat Werdum on pts]
-99kg: *Dean Lister* [beat Assis by sub]
-88kg: *Andre Galvao* [beat Palhares on pts]
-77kg: *Marcelo Garcia* [beat Vieira by sub]
-66kg: *Rafael Mendes* [beat Cobrinha on pts]


----------

